# Count Solo Unterschiede



## Deleted 543596 (1. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

habe mir die Count Solo Modelle mal genauer angesehen.
Als Anfänger macht das 1er ja schon eine solide Figur: Deore, akzeptable Federgabel, Bremsen ok.
Das 2er hat dann „nur“ xt anstatt Deore? Das merkt man als Einsteiger eher weniger? Spart nur Gewicht?
Eine wirkliche Verbesserung ist dann das 3er, bessere Federgabel, 12er Schaltung.
Sehe ich das richtig? Als Einsteiger der einfach im Wald ein wenig umher fahren möchte, mal hoch mal runter, mal seichte Trails, mal Waldweg sollte ich doch mit dem 1er gut bedient sein, wenn Geld durchaus eine Rolle spielt?

Gruß passkale


----------



## Deleted 543596 (8. Juni 2020)

Keiner eine Meinung dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (9. Juni 2020)

Count solo 1 passt. Ich würde evtl. noch bessere Bremsen montieren.


----------



## DeKa79 (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir Anfang des Jahres die gleiche Frage gestellt. Damals gab es allerdings noch 4 verschiedene Modelle (CS1 Deore, CS2 SLX, CS3 SRAM GX Eagle, CS4 Deore XT). Aus finanziellen Gründen blieben aber nur CS1 und CS2 im Rennen:

CS1 (799 Euro):
Schaltung: Deore 3x10
Bremsen: Shimano BL-MT315/BR-MT315
Laufräder/Reifen: Mavic Crossride FTS-X+ Continental Cross King

CS2 (999 Euro):
Schaltung: SLX 2x11
Bremsen: Shimano BL-MT500/BR-MT500
Laufräder/Reifen: Mavic Crossride FTS-X+ Schwalbe Racing Ray/Racing Ralph


Ich habe mich dann für die 2er Variante entschieden, weil:

modernere 2fach-Schaltung, bei Bedarf leichter auf 1fach umbaubar
bessere (2-Finger-) Bremse (hatte damals fahrfertig noch fast 100kg)
bessere Reifen

Diese Punkte waren mir den Aufpreis von 200 Euro wert. Und dass Bremse und Schaltung eine gemeinsame Schelle (I-SPEC II, cleanere Optik) nutzen, hat mir natürlich auch gefallen.


Nach dem Modellwechsel sind die Unterschiede zwischen CS1 und CS2 geringer:

CS1 (799 Euro):
Schaltung: Deore 2x10
Bremsen: Shimano BL-MT200/BR-MT200

CS2 (1099 Euro):
Schaltung: Deore XT 2x11
Bremsen: Shimano BL-MT500/BR-MT500

Da beide Modelle mittlerweile eine 2fach-Schaltung haben würde ich mich aktuell für das CS1 entscheiden und bei Bedarf eine bessere Bremse nachrüsten.


----------



## Deleted 543596 (9. Juni 2020)

Danke für die Rückmeldung.
Mal schauen wann ich nach Bocholt komme um das Bike anzuprobieren.


----------



## Deleted 543596 (5. August 2020)

Sind die Laufräder des CS1/2 auch Tubeless Ready?
Wie stehen die Chancen bei Bestellung in Bocholt an das CS1 bessere Bremsen zu bekommen?


----------

